# nice macro shot



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

One of my micromussa

You talking to me? One of my onyx clowns


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

nice...i love onyx clowns... how much did it cost u?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice indeed raptor-Thanks for sharing that with us!!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks heres a couple more


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Awsome pics.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

What are thos last playthoas? Those things are sweet.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice Raptor!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes palys and zoa's. Thanks much!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Took the pics without flash?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes with a tripod


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i tried taking some pics of my nano yester day, unfortunately the curved galss make it nearly impossible to take clear macro pics.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

From my experience, the color of the pic is much richer without the flash.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yep the color of most flashes is around 6500 - 4500 kelvin, which is bad for color in saltwater critters.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes flash is no good for coral pics.

it doesnt do it any justice, I run 10k's so i could get a little more color if i went higher in k's


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Very nice! Love the multi-colored Zoos.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Those are fantastic pics! I'm loving your skills and subjects!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

dang! it's a micromusa nursery.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, and yes it is a nursery. I gotta keep frags where i can easily feed them every other day so they grow faster. I am a sps and micro nut with a side of zoa's. LOL
They are cool corals though. Exp as hell though.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Heres a couple after changing back to 20k


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

great pictures and nice collection you have there raptor.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, I was board again. LOL


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Damn, that is a very nice frag tank.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, Rebounding from a tank switch. SPS dont like change.
My BTA


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Heres one more micromussa rock i just got. Nice blue color.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Raps you are still the king!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Naw, I am crazy addicted, But not the king. There are more people cray than i.

Thanks


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Incredible collection!!


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Awesome pictures


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Raptor said:


> Thanks, and yes it is a nursery. I gotta keep frags where i can easily feed them every other day so they grow faster. I am a sps and micro nut with a side of zoa's. LOL
> They are cool corals though. Exp as hell though.


i love these they are so colourful, but wha do u mean feed them wot do they eat? sorry im new 2 saltwater


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They are similar to anemone's they way they eat. They can feed off the water column, But then they grow too slow. So i feed them mysis shrimp so they can grow faster.
They will open up like a venus fly trap and gulp it down. Its a slow process so the rack there is helpfull so the fish/shrimp dont come by and take the food away


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

damn thats is an impressive collection of frags!

nice variety fo zoa's and paly's as well.

what kind of camera are you using and what kind of settings?


----------



## Hottie (Oct 31, 2003)

Incredible corals! Nice color too.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

cool pics


----------

